# Aqueon Tanks



## Trademark (Dec 31, 2016)

Is anybody else waiting for an Aqueon tank. I've been waiting over 6 weeks for a 72 gallon bowfront to be delivered to my LFS. I contacted Aqueon's parent company and was told manufacturing got backed up by Covid, and they should catch up in a month or two. I guess I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Trademark (Dec 31, 2016)

Still waiting for delivery of a 72 Bowfront. Ordered from LFS in mid June!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

That is frustrating, I'm sure a lot of mfg. are backed up on orders.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

Everything is backed up. I ordered a chrome sissy bar for the bike in June and just got it last week.


----------



## Trademark (Dec 31, 2016)

[No message]


----------



## Trademark (Dec 31, 2016)

Found one in Rochester. Drove the 65 miles to pick it up three weeks ago. So I bought the tank and light kit from the LFS in Rochester, and the stand and glass cover from my LFS in Buffalo.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

:dancing: Glad to hear you were finally able to get the tank, light, stand and glass top though you did some traveling to get them.


----------



## jwm2k3 (Oct 14, 2016)

It was virtually impossible to find a 90 gallon tank anywhere near me. I even looked used.

Had to settle for a 75. Got to the LFS to pick up the 75 just as they were unloading a new Aqueon 90!

Pretty happy with that random chance and also the quality of this tank far exceeds the marineland it replaced.

They dont know when they'll get another 90 gallon....


----------

